# Chili



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’m working on my presentation. Less clutter on the table.
chili with sautéed onion and garlic, one pound of ground beef,
2 cans of kidney beans drained, 1/2 jar of prepared sauce.
All seasoned with cilantro, parsley, cumin, chili powder, cayenne
pepper, red paper flakes, salt/pepper…To the sauce I added about 1/3 cup of half and half and about 1/4 cup red wine…simmered it all for about 1/2 hour.
Had to add some water as it really thickened up.
Served it over rice with grated cheddar cheese, chopped raw onion, jalapeño peppers and sour cream and chips too… The main man was in heaven. 😇❤…and some Anise Bread too. 😊


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

So glad that we have our own diychatroom version of "Martha Stewart" on this board. Recipe copied for future reference. Your presentation looks perfect to me. Thanks for posting.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Oh give me a break, chili with beans over rice. Gad. Proper chili is almost soup-like, cheese on top is OK as is sour cream, tortilla strips maybe not those dipping things and NO BEANS within a couple miles of the chili. You just lost your TEXAS PASSPORT, if you ever had one.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

If you ever had my chili you would know what really good chili is all about.,
I am the Chili Queen.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Do you know where Terlingua, Tx is? I'll see you there and we'll find out who knows chili.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Now, Now @wooleybooger., to each their own. But, do you like your Chili 5 ways? REALLY!! Soup like? And you talk about taking her TX certificate away? I would take your Chili certificate away!!

But... IMHO, for Chili that thick, which I am not complaining about, it doesn't need rice. Unless it is EXTREMELY spicy. Which from your recipe, it doesn't appear to be. 

But, TK, this is YOUR recipe, serve it your way. 

Again, I feel like you have the fixin's right. I like things to add if I want them. Like in most restaurants, my dinnerware is all white and very simple. I like the food to shine and not play second fiddle to the serveware. But, that is my preference. And it should be everyone else's. Muuuuaaaahhhhhaaa. Or not.  

Everyone makes their Chili their own way. Mine often starts out like my spaghetti sauce that met too many spices. But in a good way. It hits that certain part in the back of your throat that almost makes you cough. And it is about the same thickness. 

I have made two 6 qt. crock pots full for our towns Rotary along with a couple of other people from the Rotary. Mine always sells out first!! But, I have made it elsewhere and I had leftovers. Lots of leftovers. Each area has their own flavor profiles. 

But Joan, yours does look good. I have never added dairy to mine, interesting. If you want to add a different flavor, try using some smoked paprika, and Chile Powder. (Ancho, and the like) Chile Powder is from a single Chile, Chili powder is a blend of Chile's. But, you know what your friends and family like so, ignore my suggestions at will.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Oh Gad, people with no sense of humor.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

🎼 I went to a Garden Party. 🎼…Can‘t please everyone, but you gotta please yourself 🎼 🎸


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks good knot. I never use cilantro in cooking. Only for after cooking and for garnish. I also never use kidney beans. I use pinto and black beans.
No prepared sauce either. I use a good brand of crushed tomatoes. I use tomato paste (2 tbls) when I am sauteing the veggies. This will slightly thicken and make your sauce velvety. I also use a good bit of fresh garlic. I also use red and green bell cut pretty big so they can be seen after the chili beans are done. Lots of onion too. I also use chili powder and cumin. I use beer for thinning. And a little honey. I learned that trick from Bobby Flay. It really does make a difference.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

J. V. said:


> Looks good knot. I never use cilantro in cooking. Only for after cooking and for garnish. I also never use kidney beans. I use pinto and black beans.
> No prepared sauce either. I use a good brand of crushed tomatoes. I use tomato paste (2 tbls) when I am sauteing the veggies. This will slightly thicken and make your sauce velvety. I also use a good bit of fresh garlic. I also use red and green bell cut pretty big so they can be seen after the chili beans are done. Lots of onion too. I also use chili powder and cumin. I use beer for thinning. And a little honey. I learned that trick from Bobby Flay. It really does make a difference.


That's pretty much OK except for the bell peppers. Bell pepper in Cajun cooking only.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

wooleybooger said:


> Oh Gad, people with no sense of humor.


Oh Gad, people who can not take a bit of ribbing!!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

If I ever took Wooley’s ribbing to heart, he would know the full wrath of the Slurpy Queen. 😱


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> If I ever took Wooley’s ribbing to heart, he would know the full wrath of the Slurpy Queen. 😱


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Chili is a great dish. Spawns all kinds of discussion. A good chili is what you like unless it is competition chili and then the rules are pretty specific. I prefer my chili to be a bowl and eaten with a spoon. Perhaps a little of cheddar on top. End of story. I make several chilis but they all start with finely minced meat cut with a knife. I find 1/8 to 1/4 inch cubes stand up to the longer cooking time. Some times I start the pain staking way by starting with dried chilies, frying them, soaking them and blended them into a purée and frying that . Other times I use powders. If I use beans it’s only one 15 oz can to 3lbs meat.
Yours is not a bad presentations for a thicker chili that contains more beans than meat. Almost like a take on rice and beans. If you like it that is all that matters .


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes Chili is what you like. Never done competition chili.
I prefer spoon eaten chili made with minced not ground meat.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> That's pretty much OK except for the bell peppers. Bell pepper in Cajun cooking only.


I am not a chili aficionado. I use beans after all and do not call it chili. I call them chili beans. My parents made chili and it was called chili con carne "chili with meat". Its almost as if the meat is the optional ingredient.
Big pieces of red and green bell peppers do a great job in the chili beans I make. They add some sweetness and color to the dish.
Chili is a regional thing and is made many different ways.


----------

